
OpenBSD vmm/vmd Update [pdf] - fcambus
http://bhyvecon.org/bhyvecon2016-Mike.pdf
======
brynet
Reyk Floeter's paper explains more about the implementation of the userland
side, vmd(8), including its privsep design and the use of pledge(2):

[http://bhyvecon.org/bhyvecon2016-Reyk.pdf](http://bhyvecon.org/bhyvecon2016-Reyk.pdf)

OpenBSD's vmm(4) isn't related to FreeBSD bhyve, but Mike and Reyk were
invited to talk about it in Tokyo. :-)

------
medecau
vmctl(8) docs don't mention send/receive commands.

Curious what exactly those do.

[http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi/OpenBSD-
current/man8/...](http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi/OpenBSD-
current/man8/vmctl.8)

~~~
krylon
The way I understand it, it's not there, currently, more like something they
want to support eventually.

------
ams6110
With the current hype seeming to have moved from full VMs to containers, would
there be more interest in porting Jails to OpenBSD?

Historically chroot and systrace have been felt to be "good enough" but they
have in my experience been tedious to set up.

~~~
pyvpx
if there is one thing I've learned from being in the OpenBSD community for the
past 10+ years it's that current hype is of little to no interest to the folks
writing code.

------
gravypod
I know that this is somewhat off the topic, but does anyone have anything I
can read about implementing memory managers?

~~~
vmorgulis
OSDev is a very good resource:

[http://wiki.osdev.org/Memory_management](http://wiki.osdev.org/Memory_management)

~~~
gravypod
That deals a lot with theory, I am in need of some implementations that work.
I've found things that don't work, but I need something I can start and play
with.

Nothing really seems available which seems sad.

~~~
notalaser
UVM, the virtual memory subsystem in BSDs, is actually very nicely explained
in Charles Cranor's disertation. An abridged version was presented at USENIX:
[https://www.usenix.org/legacy/event/usenix99/full_papers/cra...](https://www.usenix.org/legacy/event/usenix99/full_papers/cranor/cranor.pdf)
, and if you google around, you can find the full thesis.

------
vmorgulis
"– Support advanced processor features, but don't require them"

I like that a lot but I'd like to know it can do emulation.

